# Straight from the Runway: Chanel Handbag...Rant or Rave?



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 3, 2008)

Being that I'm just crazy over everything Chanel, I wanted to know the thoughts of others about this bag:







Here's a better view:






It's different right? What do you think about it?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 3, 2008)

I kind of like it...


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it, but I don't like the handle. It's too 80's for me, and the way it's put in makes it look kind of cheap (I know, chanel, cheap, HA!) I like the quiltedness and the circular thing though


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 3, 2008)

_I don't really care for it. It kinda looks like a bunch of antique jewelry glued to the center._


----------



## bCreative (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm........hard one. I'm in the middle, I like it but then something about it throws me off.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 4, 2008)

No likey


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it. i cant afford it. but i like it lmao!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it - reminds me of a ship, but I wouldn't personally wear that.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm........hard one. I'm in the middle, I like it but then something about it throws me off. Thats exactly how I feel too!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks a bit tacky.


----------



## fawp (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd have to see it in person but I don't really like it.

It DOES look a little cheap for some reason.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 4, 2008)

It's different. I wouldn't buy it, but I would wear it if someone gave it to me as a gift!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I kindof like it, the more I look at it, I like it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 5, 2008)

Very interesting-taking quite a risk for the House of Chanel--but a nice blend of all things good at Chanel.


----------



## Kallisto (Jan 5, 2008)

not my style, to be honest..


----------



## KellyB (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not liking it much. I also do not like the handle and the round thing is just weird looking. better with no round thing and no chain on the handle.


----------



## MindySue (Jan 5, 2008)

I like it


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2008)

ouch ! hell, no. i hate the gold chain, and i'm just not so into chanel bags. but it looks more interesting than others.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2008)

i love the handel, not the bag


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

That's pretty cute, I like it.


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2008)

Makes me think of a washing machine, or a submarine, i don't like it


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 10, 2008)

It's pretty funny that some mentioned that it reminded them of a submarine... it's actually called a Leather U-boat handbag made by the designer line. Here's another one made of its kind.







I actaully like this one a little more than the first one, but both are unique.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

i'm a HUGE sucker for Chanel too!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

That's kind of funky! I think I like it!

This would make a good challenge for the next Fashion Faceoff!!! *hint hint* to whoever wins the current vote! lol!


----------



## mychanel (Jul 30, 2010)

Manolos, Manbags Set to Outdo chanel Bag 2010 as Luxury Growth Driver

By cheap chanel bag

The next ‘It’ bag may be a chanel bag.As some customers struggle to justify spending thousands of dollars on Hermes Kelly or Chanel 2.55 bags,

chanel handbag is set to become a faster-growing luxury, according to estimates by Euromonitor International Plc.Having trailed chanel outlet in the

five years before and during the recession, sales of luxury chanel purse will rise 20 percent in the four years through 2013.


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 19, 2010)

Not for me, personally. It reminds me of a lunchbox. lol. An incredibly expensive lunchbox.


----------

